# For Sale section changes?



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Why isn't a change made to the for sale section only allowing users with say more than 20 posts to sell items.

Noticed a few times that people are registering and immediately posting stuff for sale, not always TT related, and getting away with it. And some a pretty cocky as well :evil:

A bit unfair no?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Been there, done it and it was a pain. All we got was people posting 20 posts of pure crap and then advertising.

In the post you made it says


> What about your other moderator hat, which says no registering just to advertise on the forum?
> 
> Too many people have been stung lately, I think its time changes were made to the For Sale section


I'm not aware of the rule you quote. Please enlighten me.

At least this discussion is now in the right place and Jae will be able to see peoples opinions and decide accordingly.

Until there is a published change in rules (if one ever occurs) then it would be helpful if non-moderators didn't try to moderate. If you have something you're not happy about either post in this forum or mail a moderator.

It is not acceptable to spoil other peoples threads.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

p.s. In case you've forgotten, the rules are :



> Any post(s) breaking the rules below will result in removal of the post, or if a repeat offender, their account will be disabled.
> 
> The rules are:
> 
> ...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> it would be helpful if non-moderators didn't try to moderate


It would be helpful if moderators knew when to moderate and did it properly, then others wouldn't have to...


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

jampott said:


> > it would be helpful if non-moderators didn't try to moderate
> 
> 
> It would be helpful if moderators knew when to moderate and did it properly, then others wouldn't have to...


I agree.

The guy selling the plates has registered and is selling multiple plates, tell me that isn't commercial!

He is breaking rules remove his thread, you were quick to split my thread away from his, I really haven't done anything wrong apart from pointing out that he is a newbie selling multiple plates.

Its like if I were now to advertise 20 sets of brand new EBC discs and pads, thats commercial, bought to sell simple.

Will you remove his thread?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> > it would be helpful if non-moderators didn't try to moderate
> 
> 
> It would be helpful if moderators knew when to moderate and did it properly, then others wouldn't have to...


If we were employed to do it full time then maybe the service would live up to your expectations. We're always open to information from people who observe things as it's impossible for us to guarantee to see every post. If you don't feel it's being done properly then simply raise it with Jae.

DJ 225 - If you can demonstrate that he's a commercial trader then it will be removed. Judging by my view of the quality of the plates or the presentation, I personally doubt it. 
Pic HERE

Does that look like a commercial add to you? :?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't expect the mods to mod 24/7 hence why people here _help_ point issues out.

Looking at the pic, looks like its a kid messing around :?

Still if hes not a TT owner and only here to sell shite plates he doesn't really deserve the privilege to post up in the for sale section and SPAM his adverts does he? Surely this you agree with?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

:roll: ...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I don't like people who come on just to advertise. However my roll is to uphold Jae's rules and not take actions based on my personal feelings.

Unless the rules change then adverts like this are not breaking any rules and therefore should be left alone.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> :roll: ...


Apologies if me having a life doesn't meet your expectations of a moderator.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> I don't like people who come on just to advertise. However my roll is to uphold Jae's rules and not take actions based on my personal feelings.
> 
> Unless the rules change then adverts like this are not breaking any rules and therefore should be left alone.


Fair enough, but surely as a moderator you can push this forward and get something done about spammers? or make a rule to remove blatent spam post when warned by members?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > :roll: ...
> ...


I though you were supposed to be on duty 24/7  protecting us from the dangers... :wink: :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like people who come on just to advertise. However my roll is to uphold Jae's rules and not take actions based on my personal feelings.
> ...


I can not make a rule. In the moderators forum things like this are often discussed. Jae then decides.

How do you classify a "spammer"? The person who posted had posted once!!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


Yes but he is posting up *plates* for sale and has no intention of ever participating in the main forum.

I understand that you can't make the rule, but please do advise it and push Jae to allow you to remove these posts.


----------

